# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  ringneck ή  Green Cheeked Conure??

## elen

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας!!θέλω να πάρω ένα παπαγάλο!!γενικά έχω εμπειρία από παπαγάλους! μένω μόνη μου σε διαμέρισμα οπότε η φασαρία είναι σχετικό πρόβλημα...έχω πολλές ωρες ελεύθερες να ασχολούμαι μαζί του. δουλεύω 8 ώρες όπως όλοι φαντάζομαι..αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιόν να διαλέξω απο τους δύο που έγραψα!!όποιος έχει κάποιον και θέλει να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα!!!επίσης έχω αγοράσει ήδη το κλουβί (το βρήκα προσφορά) και είναι πολύ μεγάλο γενικά έτοιμο μονο ο παπαγάλος μένει!! ::

----------


## antonisveria

καλως ηρθες και καλη τυχη στην επιλογη σου.......θα σου απαντησουν οι εμπειροι των παπαγαλων...

----------


## elen

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!το ελπίζω  :Happy: ))

----------


## alexakos35

Καλησπερα ελεν.Εγω εχω green cheeked conure και πρεπει να σου πω οτι ενας πανεξυπνος παπαγαλος που δεν κανει καθολου θορυβο.Εξημερωνεται πολυ ευκολα και γενικα θα σου αρεσει πολυ η παρεα του.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Έχω εμπειρία και απο τους δυο αυτους παπαγάλους.το κονουρακι θεωρώ οτι είναι πιο ευκολο σε χαρακτήρα,εξημέρωση κ θόρυβο.βεβαία κ οι ρινγκ νεκ είναι πανεξυπνοι κ σε πολλές εντυπωσιακές μεταλλάξεις.είναι όμως πιο δύσκολος κατα την γνώμη μου και σε εξημέρωση κ σε χαρακτήρα.προτείνω green cheek conure.

----------


## Efthimis98

Green Cheek Conure προτείνω και εγώ. Αφού διαβάσεις άρθρα για αυτό το είδος, για την διατροφή τους, την εκπαίδευση και πολλά πολλά άλλα θα είσαι έτοιμη να αποκτήσεις έναν. Μην προτιμήσεις κάποιον που έχει ταϊστεί εξολοκλήρου στο χέρι, γιατί θα έχει πολύ αδύναμο οργανισμό. Καλύτερα, να είναι ταϊσμένος λίγο πριν τον απογαλακτισμό του. 
Πάντως, μην ανησυχείς για την φωνή, είναι από τα πιο ήσυχα πουλιά του είδους των κονούρων σε σύγκριση ειδικά με sun conures , jenday conures κ.α είναι αθόρυβα. Βέβαια μην ξεχνάς ότι ο κάθε παπαγάλος έχει την δική του ιδιοσυγκρασία και χαρακτήρα... !!  :Happy:

----------


## elen

σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!με βοηθήσατε αρκετά μπορώ να πω!!! όλοι λένε για τους Ringneck ότι είναι δύσκολα πουλιά και εγώ γενικότερα είμαι μαθημένη με πολύ ''εύκολους'' παπαγάλους είχαμε 4 αμαζονίου (ακόμα έχουμε έναν) και γενικότερα πέρα απο την αναμενόμενη φασαρία τους ήταν πολυ κοινωνικά!όλοι ήταν ταισμένη στο χέρι εκτος απο έναν που τον πήραμε κ μεγαλο..αλλα έγινε εξίσου πολύ καλός!!!το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πότε δεν με δάγκωσε παπαγάλος και ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα δυσκολία όποτε ίσως ένα εύκολο πουλί να είναι καλύτερο για εμένα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το προηγούμενο ποστ σου. Αν θες, σύστησε μας τον Αμαζόνιο σου στην κατάλληλη ενότητα!!  :Happy: 

*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

----------


## elen

νομίζω κατάφερα να τον συστήσω!!σας ευχαριστώ πολυ όλους!!!! θα σας ενημερώσω για τον νέο μου παπαγάλο!!!! :Happy:

----------


## _dimitris_

Γνωρίζει κανείς από πού μπορώ να αγοράσω ένα παπαγάλο green cheek;

----------


## iolithos

Καλημέρα, γνώρισα έναν εκτροφέα από όπου πρόσφατα πήρα το δικό μου με όλα τα αποδεικτικά....

----------


## _dimitris_

Σε ποια περιοχή σε παρακαλώ εάν είναι δυνατόν;

----------


## iolithos

....green cheek conure (yellow sided) Πολύ εξυπνος, παιχνιδιάρης σαν μωρό, κοινωνικός!

----------

